# Over Bred Stud Dogs



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

what's the majority opinion of real breed quality dogs being used on any female that's in season and within reach. I see a lot of pedigrees that seem to have a lot of the same dogs in them. In your opinion who are some "stud dogs" that have been over bred ???


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Canto Wienerau


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Wouldn't he be a little bit old? :-?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, but he was definitely over bred. 

The original post did not specify dogs of today, so...


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

thats true it doesnt


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

- Some may want to breed with anything and everything, to see the results. 
- If some have been bred and bred, it could mean there was a market for that particular stud and/or produced very well
- Of course some are in it for the money as always

Not sure who I would think has been bred too much, but do see some consistency in some bloodlines, but most of the time, thats a good thing for some looking for that particular line/type of dog. 

Who knows?

For those that STUD their male out often do you see a change in his behavior/drive/temperment? Of course not during the act, but after?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

With rottweilers? 

Gonzzo Earl Antonius all the way

http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/dynprofile.asp?ID=UE6RKCLZLB

There's a showline one but i can't remember his name for the life of me


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Let's use the sport of schutzhund for example if your stud is bred 5 times on all different lined females and produces about 40 pups and 8 make it to the world level I would says he produces well but if that stud is bred 200 times and produces 8 dogs to a world level IMO you have ruined that dogs reputation for the off spring he produces


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> Let's use the sport of schutzhund for example if your stud is bred 5 times on all different lined females and produces about 40 pups and 8 make it to the world level I would says he produces well but if that stud is bred 200 times and produces 8 dogs to a world level IMO you have ruined that dogs reputation for the off spring he produces


Agreed, but you would have to have control of who they go to and what they do with the dogs...Someone can ruin a perfectly great dog with bad training and not fair so well..It's a tough call to make without knowing more information other than the number of females he bred to and pups.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Without a doubt placement of pups is key to success but when you look at a pedigree for a certain breed and you can pretty much guess that 1 of the 3 most popular dogs of that breed is in there something is wrong


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> Without a doubt placement of pups is key to success but when you look at a pedigree for a certain breed and you can pretty much guess that 1 of the 3 most popular dogs of that breed is in there something is wrong


 
Or someone if bullshitting to sell dogs! :^o


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

O COME ON jody that doesn't happen in the dog world...lol


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Currently in GSD's, the one that first comes to mind is Bomber vom Wolfsheim. The link shows he's been utilized at least two dozen times in the last four months alone.


----------



## Elisabeth Whetstone (Aug 9, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> With rottweilers?
> 
> Gonzzo Earl Antonius all the way
> 
> ...


That showline dog would probably be Gamegards US Marshall "Cahill"....He's been the dog du jour for several years now; he produces cookie cutter type. Beautiful type and amazing movement, and I'll stop there with the addition of a " To each his own".

I prefer to go with dogs who've produced spectacularly in limited breedings. I also want a dog who has a nice mix of work/show in the woodpile. Temperament comes first for me; I can fix ugly.

The problem with overbreeding some of these dogs is... where do you go to if everyone's a sibling ?


----------

